# Hi from Australia



## ChocolateDots (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,

I'm Amanda. I currently have 1 Ocicat, Chocolate Silver in colour named Demetrius. He's 8 months old.

I have 2 more Oci's arriving later this week  Anastasia (Tawny) and Farley (Chocolate).


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! I hope you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome, Amanda! I hope you'll soon post pictures. I'm sure you're anxious to get your kittens!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

How exciting that you are getting 2 new ones. Of course, we would love pictures.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

I am staff to a Birman (Cinderella), a DLH (Cleopatra) and two little calico sister kittes (Cali and Charlee).

Demetrius is beautiful in your signature - but we'll need lots more pictures under Meet My Kitty, please.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

!  Kitty pictures would be great! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Amanda


----------



## ChocolateDots (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome, I will post pics soon


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and your kittys, from me, donna and the Incredible Four.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

to the Cat Forum from me and the Tobster!


----------

